# Html- BEWERBUNG



## nenana (7. April 2004)

Hallo,

Ich möchte eine Bewerbung auf meine homepage stellen.
Ich habe keine Ahnung oder nur geringe Ahnung von Html.

Kann mir vielleicht jemand einen quellcode einer schönen Bewerbung geben?

Ich habe schon erste Schritte mit html gemacht, aber es ist gar nciht so einfach..
Zu viele Möglichkeiten gibt es da.
wie erstelle ich einen Link, wie soll das Layout aussehen, und und und 

vielen dank für eure Hilfe.
gruss nenana


----------



## Shaddow (7. April 2004)

wie das layout aussehen soll, solltest du wissen, bevor du anfängst zu HTMLn.
Links : <a href='zeilseite' taregt='zielfenster'>name </a>

grundstruktur, ab er kuck mal bei selfhtml 

forumalre:

<form action='zielseite' method='post oder get'>

dann deine feormualfelder mit:: 

<input type='type z.b text' name='name' value ='was bei buttons daraufstehen soll'>

dann noch ; <textarea rows='nach unten' cols='zur seite' name='name'>text in textarea </textarea>

zum senden des forumals : <input type='submit' value='senden'>
zum leeren : <input type='reset' value='Löschen'>

</form>

verstanden?


----------



## steff aka sId (7. April 2004)

Zu fragen wie " wie erstelle ich einen Link" kann ich dir selfhtml empfehlen. Zum Layout gibt es viele verschiedene Ansätze am besten du ließt dir was hier im Forum dazu durch und entscheidest dann was dir am besten gefällt. Als Grundsätzliche Arten gibt es halt Tabellen oder Frames das sind so die beiden Arten von Layouts die am meisten verwendet werden. Wie man so etwas programmiert findest du auch in Selfhtml beschrieben.

Greetz Steff

Link zu selfhtml


----------



## Shaddow (7. April 2004)

bei selfhtmln gibts auch schon 9 fertige layouts, die du nur noch erweitern musst, und deinen inhalt reinpappen musst.


----------



## Amethyst (7. April 2004)

Also wenn Tipps, dann bitte ohne Tippfehler ;-))



> Shaddow schrieb:
> <a href='zeilseite' taregt='zielfenster'>name </a>
> heißen muss es
> <a href="zielseite" target="zielfenster">name </a>



HTML braucht doppelte Anführungszeichen.

Die Idee einer Bewerbung im Netz finde ich sehr gut, ich hab sie mal mit einem Anfängerkurs für HTML verwirklicht. Das Layout ist in Tabellenform und ich könnte es für Dich, zumindest eine Seite davon bearbeiten, und hier reinstellen.

Aber was nützt Dir das, wenn Du den Quellcode nicht verstehst?

selfhtml ist ein sehr guter Tipp, wenn Dir das zu umfangreich ist, schau mal auf

htmlbasis

Ja und dann solltest Du einen Editor verwenden, einen Texteditor ;-)) Ein sehr guter ist Phase 5

Phase 5 hilft Dir bei den Codes.

Schau Dir das mal in Ruhe an und wenn Du dann Fragen hast, dann frag gezielt, ich helf Dir dann gern weiter ;-))

Lieber Gruß 
Amethyst


----------

